# any projects for x-mas?



## inferno (Dec 20, 2020)

any of you guys have any projects planned for the x-mas holiday?

show and tell!


----------



## inferno (Dec 20, 2020)

i have at least 2 projects for xmas. first i need to finish my scandinavian slasher. its gonna get carbon scales.
then i need to finish my hattori with new scales. it will also get carbon scales. but a bit more orange.


----------



## inferno (Dec 20, 2020)

then i have some new wood that i'm not sure what to do with yet. leopardwood and lacewood. definitely 2 underdogs.
and a sheet of burgundy micarta.


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Qapla' (Dec 20, 2020)

inferno said:


> i have at least 2 projects for xmas. first i need to finish my scandinavian slasher. its gonna get carbon scales.
> then i need to finish my hattori with new scales. it will also get carbon scales. but a bit more orange.


What characterizes Scandinavian slasher knives, and what are they called in Swedish?


----------



## chefcomesback (Dec 20, 2020)

Restoration of this 18th century shamshir, unfortunately it’s not a wootz blade , just pattern welded


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Dec 21, 2020)

stereo.pete said:


> View attachment 107140



hoho! 

very nice


----------



## inferno (Dec 21, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> What characterizes Scandinavian slasher knives, and what are they called in Swedish?



they dont have any swedish name. i just made it up. its a blade i made when i ran out of knives i really had a need for.
i guess the defining characteristics is that they look dangerous and provocative


----------



## Qapla' (Dec 21, 2020)

inferno said:


> they dont have any swedish name. i just made it up. its a blade i made when i ran out of knives i really had a need for.
> i guess the defining characteristics is that they look dangerous and provocative



Now that I think about it more, I suppose that design works fine for Uzbekistani- or Uyghur-style foods too.


----------



## Staystrapped (Dec 26, 2020)

These are my first attempts at making


----------



## Staystrapped (Dec 26, 2020)

The funny looking thing on the bottom left is an oyster knife I made as a Christmas gift. It’s the second one I’ve made and they work extremely well. It makes for a laugh “ one upping” at the oyster roasts which are quite popular where I live. People are already asking for me to make them


----------



## RDalman (Dec 30, 2020)

The relax projects


----------



## Staystrapped (Dec 30, 2020)

Love the spoons what type of wood?


----------



## RDalman (Dec 30, 2020)

Staystrapped said:


> Love the spoons what type of wood?


Big one birch and the eating spoon hazel


----------



## Staystrapped (Dec 30, 2020)

I need to make some, I’m sick of the flimsy plastic garbage


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Dec 30, 2020)

RDalman said:


> The relax projectsView attachment 108126
> View attachment 108127
> View attachment 108128
> View attachment 108129



Hey Honyaki spoon man!

back to the forge with you!!!

hehe 



Honyaki spoon is made of mono-birchwood metal, heat treated to 69 HRC with a toaster


----------



## RDalman (Dec 30, 2020)

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Hey Honyaki spoon man!
> 
> back to the forge with you!!!
> 
> ...


Gotta enjoy the freetime, work is dirty and boss is a slavedriver I tell you


----------



## Jovidah (Dec 30, 2020)

That's the most lifelike carving of a bearded man that I've ever seen in my life!


----------



## RDalman (Dec 30, 2020)

That's the neighbour with best sauna in sweden (cordwood sauna) he forged himself carving knives a week ago


----------

